# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  الدراسات والأبحاث الفقهية فى موضوع جراحة التجميل وأحكامها فى الفقه الإسلامى دأحمدعرفة

## أحمد عرفة

الدراسات والأبحاث الفقهيةفي موضوع جراحة التجميل وأحكامها في الفقه الإسلاميإعداد : د أحمد عرفة
1- أحكام جراحة التجميل في الفقه الإسلامي
للدكتور محمد عثمان شبير– طبعة مكتبة الفلاح بالكويت– الطبعة الأولى 1409هـ- 1989م.
2- أحكام الجراحة الطبية والآثار المترتبة عليها
للدكتور محمد بن محمد المختار الشنقيطي- طبعة مكتبة الصديق بالطائف- الطبعة الأولى 1413هـ- 1993م.
3- زينة المرأة المسلمة المستحبة- المباحة- المحرمة
للدكتورة فاطمة صديق نجوم.
4- زينة المرأة بين الإباحة والتحريم
للدكتورة حياة محمد علي عثمان خفاجي.
5- الأحكام الشرعية للأعمال الطبية
للدكتور أحمد شرف الدين.
6- النص في تحريم النمص
رقية بنت محمد بن محارب- طبعة مكتبة ذات النطاقين بالرياض- الطبعة الأولى 1407هـ- 1987م.
7- العمليات الجراحية وجراحة التجميل
محمد رفعت وشارك في تأليفه: نخبة من أساتذة كلية الطب بجمهورية مصر العربية- طبعة دار المعرفة- بيروت- الطبعة الثانية 1397هـ- 1977م.
8- زينة المرأة بين التشريع الإسلامي والواقع الإنساني
للدكتور عبدالحي الفرماوي- طبعة مكتبة الأزهر بالقاهرة- بدون تاريخ.
9- اللباس والزينة في الشريعة الإسلامية
للدكتور محمد عبدالعزيز عمرو- طبعة دار الفرقان للنشر والتوزيع- عمان- الأردن- الطبعة الأولى 1403هـ- 1983م.
10- اللباس والزينة من السنة المطهرة
محمد عبدالحكيم القاضي- طبعة دار الحديث بالقاهرة- الطبعة الأولى 1409هـ- 1989م.
11- الزينة مفهومها وأحكامها الدنيوية في القرآن الكريم
لوفاء عزت الشريف- طبعة دار عمار- عمان- الطبعة الأولى 1423هـ- 2003م.
12- الزينة والجمال في ميزان الإسلام
للشيخ ممدوح محمود عبدالرحمن- طبعة مكتبة الزهراء بالقاهرة- الطبعة الأولى 1427هـ- 1996م.
13- زينة المرأة المسلمة
للشيخ عبدالله بن صالح الفوزان- طبعة دار المسلم بالرياض- الطبعة الرابعة 1421هـ- 2000م.
14- المسائل الطبية المستجدة في ضوء الشريعة الإسلامية
للدكتور محمد بن عبدالجواد حجازي- التنشئة من إصدارات مجلة الحكمة بريطانيا- الطبعة الأولى 1422هـ- 2001م.
15- مسؤولية الأطباء عن العمليات التعويضية والتجميلية والرتق العذري في الشريعة الإسلامية والقانون الوضعي
للدكتور محمود محمد الزيني- طبعة مؤسسة الثقافة الجامعية- الإسكندرية 1411هـ- 1991م.
16- المسائل الطبية المعاصرة وموقف الفقه الإسلامي منها
للدكتور علي داود الجفال- طبعة دار البشير- ندوة الثقافة والعلوم دبي.
17- المسؤولية الطبية في الجراحة التجميلية
للدكتور منذر الفضل- طبعة دار الثقافة- عمان- الطبعة الرابعة 2000م.
18- حكم التشريح وجراحة التجميل في الشريعة الإسلامية
بحث للدكتور محمود السرطاوي منشور بمجلة دراسات التابعة للجامعة الأردنية- العدد الثالث 1984م.
19- أحكام تجميل النساء في الشريعة الإسلامية
رسالة ماجستير مقدمة لكلية التربية بمكة المكرمة للدكتورة ازدهار بنت محمود بن صابر المدني- وهي مطبوعة بدار الفضيلة بالرياض- الطبعة الأولى 1422هـ- 2002م.
20- الجراحة التجميلية عرض طبي ودراسة فقهية مفصلة
للدكتور صالح بن محمد الفوزان- رسالة دكتوراه مقدمة لكلية الشريعة جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية قسم الفقه- طبعة دار التدمرية- دار بن حزم الطبعة الأولى 1428هـ- 2008م.
21- حكم العمليات التجميلية
للدكتور هاني الجبير- منشور في موقع الإسلام اليوم.
22- الأحكام الطبية المتعلقة بالنساء في الفقه الإسلامي
للدكتور محمد خالد منصور- طبعة دار النفائس بالأردن- الطبعة الثانية 1424هـ- 2004م.
23- الشفاء بالجراحة دراسة طبية مبسطة للأمراض الجراحية وعلاجها
للدكتور محمود فاعور- طبعة دار العلم للملايين- لبنان- بيروت- الطبعة الأولى 1986م.
24- المسؤولية الطبية في الجراحة التجميلية دراسة مقارنة
للدكتور منذر الفضل- طبعة دار الثقافة- عمان
25- تجميل الثدي أحكام وضوابط شرعية
للدكتور عبدالرحمن الجرعي بحث مقدم لندوة العمليات التجميلية بين الشرع والطب- إدارة التوعية الدينية بصحة الرياض.
26- التقشير واستخدامات الليزر
للدكتور محمد المنجد بحث مقدم لندوة العمليات التجميلية بين الشرع والطب- إدارة التوعية الدينية بصحة الرياض.
27- زراعة الشعر وإزالته
للدكتور سعد الخشلان- بحث مقدم للندوة السابقة.
28- الجراحة التجميلية
للدكتور مصطفى محمد الزائدي- طبعة الدار الدولية للاستثمارات الثقافية بالقاهرة.
29- الجراحة التصنيعية والتجميلية
ترجمة الدكتور أحمد محمود حمصية إشراف الدكتور بدر الدين باس إمام- طبعة دار الوسيم بدمشق 2001م.
30- جراحة التجميل ونقل الأعضاء وزراعتها دراسة فقهية مقارنة
سوسن أحمد محمد المعلمي- رسالة ماجستير مقدمة لقسم الدراسات الإسلامية بكلية الآداب للبنات بالدمام 1419هـ- 1998م.
31- العمليات التجميلية وحكمها في الشريعة الإسلامية
لأسامة صباغ- طبعة دار ابن حزم بيروت الطبعة الأولى 1421هـ- 2001م.
32- حكم جراحة التجميل في الفقه الإسلامي
للدكتور حسن المرزوقي- بحث مقدم لمؤتمر الطب والقانون الذي نظمته كلية الشريعة والقانون بجامعة الإمارات العربية المتحدة في 3/5/1998م.
33- الفتاوى الطبية المعاصرة
للدكتور عبدالرحمن أحمد الجرعي- طبعة دار ابن حزم.
34- العمليات التجميلية أحكامها وتطبيقاتها
عبير الحلو- طبعة دار الكتاب العربي- دمشق.
35- العمليات التجميلية في الوجه
للدكتور يوسف بن عبدالله الشبيلي- بحث مقدم إلى ندوة: "العمليات التجميلية بين الشرع والطب" والتي نظمتها إدارة التوعية الدينية بالشؤون الصحية بالرياض خلال الفترة من 11-12/11/1427هـ.
36- الضوابط الشرعية للممارسات الطبية المتعلقة بالمرأة
للدكتورة وفاء غنيمي محمد غنيمي- طبعة دار الصميعي- الطبعة الأولى 1430هـ- الرياض.
37- أحكام التجميل في الفقه الإسلامي
ردينة إبراهيم الرفاعي- رسالة ماجستير الجامعة الأردنية 1992م.
38- التقشير الكيميائي
عامر سليطين- رسالة ماجستير- جامعة تشرين 2005، 2006م.
39- أحكام التجميل في الفقه الإسلامي دراسة مقارنة
شعبان فايد، طبعة دار الجامعة الجديدة بالإسكندرية 2006م.
40- قضايا طبية في ميزان الشريعة الإسلامية
للدكتور محمود علي السرطاوي طبعة دار الفكر الطبعة الأولى 1428هـ- 2007م.

----------


## جزائرية سوفية

شكرا على هذه الإفادة، ولكن هل هناك إمكانية تحميل بعض منها

----------

